# JP "Spitter" Dinosaur - finished kit.



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi Guys!

It took me 15 years to finish this one, primarily because I bought it in 1992 and only started it two months ago. 

Anyway, this is the Lindberg Jurassic Park "Spitter" dinosaur. 

I started with a light grey primer paint sprayed all over the body. Next I sprayed the top portions of his body with Primer red spray paint. The third step was to dab on Testor's flat black paint in spots on his body using an old, stiff brush. the last step was to add in all the remaining details, such as eyes, teeth and horns using various artists paints.

Pictures on the left hand side use the flash, pictures on right hand side are natural lights.

Enjoy!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Watch out.
That sucker is very front/top heavy.
Loves to fall over for no reason at all.

I did that kit years ago, and I am still very proud of the paint job I did on it.
Unfortunately after falling over enough times I broke off a few claws and such so I never shot any good pictures of it.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I dd that kit a while ago also. Lost the stinkin' left 'hand' so I put some gashes on it and bloodied it up & called it a wounded Dilophosaurus. Months later I found the 'hand' in a far off corner of my work table. I'll have to post pics of the kit soon.


----------

